

What Kind of Genius Are You?   - yarapavan
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.07/genius.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page, no ads: <http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.07/genius_pr.html>

Images from the article:

[http://www.wired.com/wired/images.html?issue=14.07&topic...](http://www.wired.com/wired/images.html?issue=14.07&topic=genius&img=1#)

[http://www.wired.com/wired/images.html?issue=14.07&topic...](http://www.wired.com/wired/images.html?issue=14.07&topic=genius&img=2#)

[http://www.wired.com/wired/images.html?issue=14.07&topic...](http://www.wired.com/wired/images.html?issue=14.07&topic=genius&img=3#)

